# Calls came in!



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Ed for the calls. I thought there were two calls originally, but woo-hoo there were four. Technically 5 calls with the one that has a reed in each end. What kind of call is that ED? Also a mini howler with adjustable bellows. My wife came in my reloading room waving my 6 1/2 inch fillet knife at me saying --when you are alone please!! LOL Thanks again for 4 wonderful and great sounding calls. My favorite is that raspy double reed squealer--that ought to bring in the pack!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like the calls Ralph. The call with reed at both ends is just something I came up with to have another call without the bulk. There was also a multi-sound in there.(the one with a single hole on its side) When you blow it as it was sent you get open and closed reed sounds together. if you remove the toneboard and then blow you get a closed reed sound or put toneboard in other end and blow you get open reed sound only.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! Very generous of you Ed.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ralph, you're gonna love the dual sound call. One of my favorites for sure ! Thanks for doing this Ed !!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> Ralph, you're gonna love the dual sound call. One of my favorites for sure ! Thanks for doing this Ed !!!


 Thats the one with the double simultaneous sound--and its raspy but yet enticing. It is my favorite sounding one for sure!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very, very nice Ed!!!!!


----------

